# Unable to use Moca adapter with Mini Please Help



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi guys,

I'm trying to get an ethernet connection next to my Mini which is in a bedroom away from the router. I want to hook up a PS3 or Roku next to the Mini. I have FiOS with Moca.

When I take the coax from the wall and put it to the input of the Moca adapter and the output going to the Mini, the ethernet connection works but the Mini doesnt have a Moca signal. 

When I hook the Mini up directly it connects via Moca just fine but then my ethernet adapter doesnt work. I tried using a splitter with one cable going straight to the Mini and another cable going to the Moca Adapter and when I did that the Mini works fine but still no ethernet. Ethernet only works when I Dont have the mini connected.

Thank you in advance for any help!!


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

What happens when you use the spliter and just connect the Ethernet adapter? Leave the mini disconnected and if the adapter works, then connect the mini.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

If you have Fios you should not need another Moca adaptor....


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

The adapter works if I don't hook it up to the mini. I get a strong Ethernet signal. I need the adapter because I want to use a roku connected to Ethernet in this room. The mini doesn't have an Ethernet bridge like the xl4


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

zubinh said:


> The adapter works if I don't hook it up to the mini. I get a strong Ethernet signal. I need the adapter because I want to use a roku connected to Ethernet in this room. The mini doesn't have an Ethernet bridge like the xl4


It sounds like you want the adapter to supply both MoCA and ethernet simultaneously and it might not be capable of doing that.

There is a pretty simple solution to your problem. By a cheap ethernet switch, plug the ethernet connection from the MoCA adapter into the switch and then hook up all devices at the location via ethernet.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes thanks for the idea. I was going to try an Ethernet splitter and connect the Roku and Mini via Ethernet. I just thought that the Mini would work faster over Moca


----------



## Ruby (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't know if this is actually a problem but is the MOCA adapter compatible with FIOS MOCA? I ask because I have seen MOCA adapters that say for FIOS.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Ruby said:


> I don't know if this is actually a problem but is the MOCA adapter compatible with FIOS MOCA? I ask because I have seen MOCA adapters that say for FIOS.


Yes thanks Ruby. It is the Actiontec 2500


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

zubinh said:


> Yes thanks for the idea. I was going to try an Ethernet splitter


Make sure you get a switch, not a splitter.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

I have the mini connected via ethernet and every 30 minutes it lost a signal. I switched it back to Moca and it has been rock solid. I canceled my order for the ethernet switcher. I am going to try a coax splitter that's rated up to 2ghz. I'll run one straight to the mini and the other will go to the Moca adapter where I can plug in the Roku box.

I'll let you know what happens. Thanks for the suggestions


----------

